# Agility, the video



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is just the beginning, the next time I show him off he will be quicker at the slalom, unfortunately I can´t say the same about his trainer. :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! For just two days he's done really well. Not that I know much about dog agility of course but I'm impressed. He will be an expert by the time you go away on Saturday!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I woke up at 5.30 this Morning and thought, I have to move the slalom to the beginning of the course, away from his beloved tunnel and hopefully he won’t be so distracted.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He's very biddable Jan.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I would tend to do only one exercise in one session at a time!....and from now on will try and keep my mouth shut!:surprise:>:wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wise man Ted!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't have the patience, but he's such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Less well behaved dogs.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Less well behaved dogs.


What has this got to do with Jans thread?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have thought that was a bit obvious even to you.

it's a dog video, but the dogs are not as well trained.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I would have thought that was a bit obvious even to you.
> 
> it's a dog video, but the dogs are not as well trained.


It was blatantly obvious Kev, even to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why did you have to ask then if it was so obvious?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just learnt a, new to me, English word…… Haha, in my 77 years I had never heard it before.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I have just learnt a, new to me, English word…… Haha, in my 77 years I had never heard it before.


https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/features/what-is-a-ha-ha


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Each to his own

In all my years of owning German shepherds none would have enjoyed agility training 

Of course a border collie would 

And yes once upon a time I owed a border collie , Shep, he would have loved it 

My German shepherds have always been long haired big boned dogs 

Not at all suitable to agility training 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kristel and Yuni our 2 white Gsd’s both loved agility, I have a video at home where they entertained children on a home made agility course. I think it’s on YouTube I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


>


I like the super girl cape.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The children loved it, the trouble with my 2 girls was this area was rabbit smell rich and their noses distracted them from the job in hand. It was only done for a bit of fun, but they loved climbing and jumping over obstacles when they were out on walks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

Ours were experts at getting over stiles and even walls on walks in the Lake District 

Oden was superb , except for the bad step which he fell down and ever after ran the whole way round to met us at the top or bottom , he never tried it again 

They were agile but we never put them on an agility course 

We were fell walkers and enjoyed the mountains 

Sandra


----------

